# Inspiring cat house! Plus my new vacuum!



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I love this video. What great men who have made a cat haven for 15 rescue cats!

https://youtu.be/okOVxfuSYPk

They said they have 5 Rumba vacuums! I've been toying with the idea of getting one since we're working so much and don't have the time to get my Meile out and vacuum each day, like I use to do. 

After reading the reviews, I ended up buying a Neato robotic vacuum and it really works. Its a bit loud when working, compared to my Miele, but a time saver. I start it when we're not home and it does it job and goes back to its base on its own to recharge. Cool!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I want one!!! And it picks up the kitty litter ok?? I hate dragging my Miele out, too.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes it does pick up my litter too. Granted I don't have much litter in the house because I have all my cat boxes on the catio. But what makes it way in, it picks up!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Love the cat house!! My favorite comment:



> This video just provides further evidence for my theory that the Pyramids were built by cats. Oh sure, humans did the actual labor, but the cats convinced them to do it. You probably think it was aliens, but ask yourself this...How may hieroglyphs have you seen with aliens? Zero. Now how many have you seen with cats? Hundreds! Thousands! And just witness the power of fifteen cats against one man. Look at how much they made him do! Now imagine a hundred thousand meowing cat overlords... WAKE UP PEOPLE, AND SEE THE TRUTH!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

That house is flipping awesome.

And the names of the cats made me hungry. lol


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

The house is amazing! $50k though. Wow! 

I've been toying with the idea of getting a Roomba too. What made you go with the Neato?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Reading the reviews. Plus looked at the top rated ones by tech reviews and consumer report type websites. I bought a mid range priced Neeto cuz I'm not a techno ninny and didn't want it complicated.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

This looks very much like the house modifications that Bob Walker and Frances Mooney wrote about in their book The Cat's House.
What I liked about the book was the detailed explanations of the construction techniques. Not that I've ever _quite_ had the courage to try any of them!
The Cats' House: Bob Walker and Frances Mooney's world-famous jungle gym for cats.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

With money you can indulge yourself and your cats.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

marie73 said:


> Love the cat house!! My favorite comment:


I loved that bit two. Lulu just sat and looked wisely at me as if to say was there really ever any doubt. LoL


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oops missed the edit, I meant the comment about the pyramids is a favourite too


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Looks like a fun book!


----------



## izzy's slave (Oct 18, 2014)

I want that vacuum


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What a very welcome break today! Thanks for sharing Mitts & Tess. I absolutely love his style and the colors he uses. He said $40-50K for just the catwalks, I think.  Of course from there I meandered over to another video, a HLN story about a man with Asperger's Syndrome who's turned his house into a cat house. Another charming story. Nice warm fuzzies. :> 

Nuliajuk, I saw a piece on the Walkers' Cats' House on TV several years ago. I'm guessing it was on Animal Planet. Their house is pretty spectacular.


----------



## izzy's slave (Oct 18, 2014)

izzy's slave said:


> I want that vacuum


Succumbed and just ordered one. Quite expensive for a Hoover, but then it's not just a Hoover! It'll be fun to see Izzy's reaction when it starts to whizz around the house. Now a name... Zoomba perhaps!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I think you should do a review on yours! I have a lot of tile and colored cement floors in our rental with a few orental rugs. What kind of floors do you have?


----------



## Patrick31 (Sep 2, 2015)

That's so cool! i never once in my life thought about catwalks for cats. What about dogs? what are cool things for dogs? i'm not very creative.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Welcome back, Merry.
Stubby sends regards.


----------



## izzy's slave (Oct 18, 2014)

Mitts & Tess said:


> I think you should do a review on yours! I have a lot of tile and colored cement floors in our rental with a few orental rugs. What kind of floors do you have?


A mix, mostly carpeted except the living room which is laminate flooring. Upstairs is all carpet. Unlike the floors in the product demo videos, mine are strewn with electrical cables (in this room at least) and there's plenty of obstacles for it to negotiate, like the boxes and bits stowed under the bed.


----------



## izzy's slave (Oct 18, 2014)

The Roomba arrived today. After a couple of hours charging on its docking station the CLEAN button was bright green, and one press later it was on its merry way hoovering! Quite fun to watch, as it slides across the floor, finding a wall, and inching along it working its way to the door. Then just as it looks about ready to move to a new room, it does a 90 degree turn and tootles off. Meanwhile Izz was staring at it in a mix of fascination and pure horror, poor girl... after it had been working for 20 minutes I picked her up and put her a bit nearer to it so she could see it was harmless. She bolted back into the spare room out of sight. Think she'll take some getting used to Zoomy.

It's really good that when after a good time (45 minutes or more), and the DOCK light came on, it trundled off and bit by bit found its way back to home - which is in a corner alcove, so it had to navigate gradually. But it did it and is now enjoying a well earned rest! Picks up a surprising amount of floor muck too (though that may say more for my cleaning habits, ahem).


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

spirite said:


> ...Nuliajuk, I saw a piece on the Walkers' Cats' House on TV several years ago. I'm guessing it was on Animal Planet. Their house is pretty spectacular.


Apparently they recently sold it and the new owners removed all the catwalks. :sad:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Now why would you buy that house if you didn't like all of the catwalks? (ok, I suppose there were other positive things about the house, but still...) I would have been crushed if I were the Walkers - though I suppose they'll just build new ones in their new place.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, that was just a poor marketing strategy by the real estate agent. I bet if they had advertised it as the home for cats that had made it famous, the selling price would have been markedly higher. But that's just my guess. I have no idea how San Diego real estate works.


----------



## Patrick31 (Sep 2, 2015)

Did the cats stay at the home aswell? cat house afterall. I'd feel REALLY bad for them if they got left behind and the catwalks get taken down by new owners.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Patrick31 said:


> Did the cats stay at the home aswell? cat house afterall. I'd feel REALLY bad for them if they got left behind and the catwalks get taken down by new owners.


The Walkers are responsible people, they wouldn't leave their cats behind when they moved. I wonder if they still have as many as 10? Moving with even two pets was a challenge when I came here.


----------



## izzy's slave (Oct 18, 2014)

Izzy is wary of Zoomy. So a little modification was in order, involving her favourite squeaky mouse on a stick and some tape... hmm needs some wor


----------

